# Official Bulls-Kings thread



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Since i am 1-0, I thought i would start another one. A win against the Kings on their home court could do a lot to instill more confidence in this young team. But alas, Kings win.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

If we're ever going to beat them, it will be Tuesday night. Pollard and Bibby are out and Peja is questionable. Wonder how many fouls Vlade will draw on Eddy by flopping around?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

2 in the first half for sure.

Even with Pollard, Bibby and Peja out, this will be a tough one for the kids, the first of a series of tough ones on the long west coart trip that even the MJ era Bulls struggled with. 

Should be fun to watch. Hope our kids are able to slow it down a bit, because I think we lose a shootout.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

If we can slow their offensive game then we will have a chance. In addition, all of our players must bring their "A GAME". The Kings are a tufff team.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

We may match up better with the Kings than most people think. This isn't last year's Bulls team, after all.

As I see it, there are two key matchups:

1) Vlade against the Bulls' centers. Curry will probably be on the bench in a hurry, in foul trouble. Vlade is a genuine center with a variety of post moves and is knowledgable about the game. Perhaps he's the best center in the league at playing against Shaq.

2) Webber against Marshall. Any other time, you'd think that Webber would dominate. However, Marshall has been putting up some games that are better, or at least as good as Webber does. If Marshall scores 31 and rebounds 17 like last night, it won't matter how good Webber does.

The remaining matchups are interesting, as well.

Christie will be asked to shut down Rose. Hassell will have to shut down Bobby Jackson.

If the Bulls bring their A game, the key to winning will possibly be how well the Kings bench plays against the Bulls' bench. Here I believe the Bulls have the advantage. Certainly the Bulls appear deeper, especially with the Kings' injuries.

I would predict the Bulls lose by 10. Without Stojakovic, the Kings still have one more scorer than the Bulls do.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Why do you people even bother? Kings WINS. It's that simple. There's no way in hell will the Bulls be able to pull this off unless Jay get a triple double, Rose goes for 40 pts while Curry and Chandler is giving us 10 pts 8 boards and 2 block each.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Kings have not been playing well. I think the Bulls have a chance in this one.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Well the Knicks beat them and we're certainly better than them but they werent playing at Arco like we will be. Curry and Chandler might even get less than their average for minutes in this game, CWebb and Divac will be drawing fouls every time they go down the court. Rose and Yell will have to have to do exactly what they did last night... maybe more. If we beat the Kings at home it would definitely turn some heads, unfortunately I dont think it will happen.

Kings-104
Bulls-92


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

I love the Bulls more than anyone, but I have to face reality. The Kings, even without Bibby, Pedja, and Pollard are still a much better team than the Bulls. Is it possible that the Bulls could go into Sactown and steal one? Is it possible that the refs would all of a sudden have a change of heart and give the lowly, but up and coming, Bulls a fair shake with respect to the officiating? Is it possible that JWill, Jalen, Marshall, and Curry could all out score, out play, and out mastermind Jackson, Christie, Webber, and Vlade/Clark? I guess that it's possible that anything COULD happen, but it's not very likely. 

Obviously should play to win, but I hope they use the inevidible loss as a learning experience. This is a chance for them to work on all dimensions of their game. The Bulls need to work on their spacing, perimeter D, rotation on D, perimeter shooting (aside from Jalen and Donyell), rebounding, and protecting the basketball (i.e. not turning it over). If the Bulls are able to make marked improvements in any one of those areas against one othe league's best teams, I will be very satifisied with the out come. However, if the Bulls give up and are out hustled by the Kings, I will simply point the finger at Cartright for not better preparing his team for the game. 

Game plan:

1. Start Marshall and feed the ball down low to Eddy and Donyell. The best chance the Bulls have of winning is to get Webber into foul trouble. That'll be extremely difficult to do seeing that CWebb is a pretty respectable and well-respected defender. So, it's going to take a charge (with some Vlade-type acting, if necessary), a couple of head fakes and then attack the rim, and maybe a quick dropstep move and maybe the Bulls can get CWebb in foul trouble early.

2. Someone is going to need to d-up Jackson. This guy can light it up in a hurry, so you can't leave him alone for a second. He's the only back-up PG in the league that has a legit chance of getting a triple double. He's too quick for Hassell, so JWill will need to bring his A game, defensively. Another way to slow down a guy like Jackson is too make him work on D. Quick passes around the perimeter and dribble-drive penetration can tire a player out and potentially effect his potency on offense.

3. Run, run, and run. The Kings aren't slow in transition, but they're obviously much better in the half court set. Webber and Vlade are tailor made for the half court, so the Bulls need to run the daylights out of them. 

4. Outhustle and out rebound! The Bulls need to play their hearts out to have a chance. Hustle points and low turnovers are the key to the Bulls slim chances of winning.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahaha...let ME be the bold one...?*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Kings have not been playing well. I think the Bulls have a chance in this one.


The Kings have NOT been playing well. I see Jay, jalen, marshall, chandler and curry with great games and we steal one from the undermanned kings...then we WILL beat the lakers...as shaq returns!!! thats right, YOU heard it HERE FIRST!!! Bulls 94, kings 90

:grinning:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

any chance Corie Blount comes off IR??

we actually could use a somewhat adequate defender at the 4/5 - preferably someone who has paid his dues in the NBA, and won't get called for every single ticky-tack foul imaginable...

that being said -- there is a chance, albeit slim that the Bulls out duel the Kings... IF Jay out hustles and wears down Bobby Jackson... IF Marshall has one of his "on" games... IF Jalen is wise enough to know when to shoot and when to pass... IF either Curry or Chandler flash some of that vaunted potential

sheesh... too many if's.

why do I get a bad feeling this is going to be one of those games where Peja shoots about 15-20 Three pointers and makes 80% of them????


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I think I read a story on sun-times or tribune that Blount has served the required time on the IR and that he can come off any time now - and that he will, with Bags going on the IR.

A defensive strategy that might work for the Bulls tomorrow night is to play a box/zone.

In this scheme, Hassell would follow Bobby Jackson all over the floor, like he was playing him 1-on-1. In his shorts, as my old coach would say. The remaining 4 would play a 2-2 zone defense.

This would give Jackson all kinds of trouble on O, and it would clog up the lane so Vlade and CWebb won't have such an easy time in the lane. Both can shoot outside, though, so the zone can't just stay tight - Marshall/Chandler and Curry will have to step out on those guys if they try to take their game outside.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The only thing I'll predict about this game is that the Kings will score at a 10 point-per-minute pace as long as the Bulls play any kind of a zone. It's suicide against a team that can shoot so well and move the ball so crisply.

Peja's back for Sacramento, and they struggled to win vs. Orlando tonight. They did a terrible job cleaning the glass, so maybe that's an area for the Bulls to focus on.

Realistically, though, the dynasty-era Bulls would have trouble going into the gym of the best teams in the West on these kinds of road trips. Everything in the world would have to break their way.

I'd be happy with a single digit deficit at some point in the fourth quarter. Something that leaves the team with a good taste and ready to travel up to Oakland to pick up a win.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The box/zone strategy I mentioned won't work well since Stojakovic is back.

For the reasons you state: they'll just shoot over it and score anyway.


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Can you say BLOW OUT??? 
anyway, I don't think the Bulls has a chance. 
If Yell and Rose have a good shooting night, they can keep it close but hardly doubt it would be enough. 
Kings 105 Bulls 92 :heart:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Let Bags play Vlade. Might be the only player in the league Bags can keep up with. That'll keep Curry out of foul trouble. Then put Curry in when Vlade's replacement hits the floor.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*"Bulls won't be any good for at least the next 10 years"*

this statement was made by little Miss Chrissy Webber, the greatest choke artist that ever lived!!!:laugh: 

I HATE this guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i've never seen him play well in a really BIG game, but here he is making statements about our team. well in a couple of years his sorry *** will be looking up at us just like the rest of the league.:devil: 

i think he made this comment after we lost to them last year. i hope cartwright has this quote taped to each player's locker before the game. i really want the bulls to win this game, but i will settle for chrissy getting hammered by curry, chandler and bags. (18 fouls to the face!):upset: 

LET'S GO BULLS AND WIN ONE FOR TEAM PRIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bullsmaniac</b>!
> Can you say BLOW OUT???
> anyway, I don't think the Bulls has a chance.
> If Yell and Rose have a good shooting night, they can keep it close but hardly doubt it would be enough.
> Kings 105 Bulls 92 :heart:


I am a Bulls fan but i have to agreee with you. It would be a big confident push if we won. But i am a realist so i would be happy with just a competitive game.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

I hate this west coast road trip because the games are on so freakin late in Chicago, and when you gotta work early the next day you don't get to see the whole thing. DAMN CIRCUS!!!!:upset:

God I just read my post. I can't type worth a damn. i had to edit the thing


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

If the game against Dallas was indicative of how the Bulls fair against a sharp shooting, high scoring Western Conference team, then we will again be overmatched, regardless of who plays for the Kings.

But I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> If the game against Dallas was indicative of how the Bulls fair against a sharp shooting, high scoring Western Conference team, then we will again be overmatched, regardless of who plays for the Kings.
> 
> But I hope I'm wrong.


I hope you are too. But i tend to agree.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Until I get ticked off, I will supply posts...*



> Originally posted by <b>fredsmooth21</b>!
> I hate this wes coach road trip because the games are on so freakin late in Chicago, and when you gotta work early the next day you don't get to see the whole thing. DAMN CIRCUS!!!!:upset:


during the game as I am off on wednesday!! GO BULLS!!!....(maybe if we offer webber and his folks some dough, he will not show up???...heck, it runs in the family, I hear.)


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I hope you guys take em to an overtime or two, and then beat em. Why? Cause we gotta play them tomorrow.:sigh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey before you had the Bulls record first...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I hope you guys take em to an overtime or two, and then beat em. Why? Cause we gotta play them tomorrow.:sigh:


you know..Bulls 4-6 Clippers 4-7(after all, we DO have a better record right now!!!) lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls start strong!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Down by 4 first t/o. We need to keep them of the offensive boards. They are not a strong rebounding team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Curry, 2 early fouls!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

doesn't look like the Bulls are doing so well on the boards...


what's the real story here?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

We're WAY out-classed here. Only being down eight is a miracle.

I'm liking Rose less and less...he's seeming like a gun these days.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> doesn't look like the Bulls are doing so well on the boards...
> 
> 
> what's the real story here?


Thats the story so far. Both team shooting pretty good. they have 11 boards to our 2. They also have two threes.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't understand this rotation---why did Chandler come out---especially with a player of his size and leaping ability--Keon Clark---coming in.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

great... now, not only can the Bulls NOT rebound, but they can't hit shots anymore either...


Bulls have got to regroup, or this one could get ugly fast...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats the story so far. Both team shooting pretty good. they have 11 boards to our 2. They also have two threes.


Theirs are largely offensive.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Theirs are largely offensive.


your right!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*The ONLY way the Bulls win this one...*

is to get webber outta the game....chandler is not able to stay up with webber at all.....vladi could do a waltz down the lane...and I think he did the last time he had the ball. bulls down by 7 after one quarter..33-26 outrebounded 14-4...5 offensive boards for teh kings...three different times, they got THREE chances each time to score....and they DID!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yeah, it's very offensive to think that the Bulls can't grab a defensive rebound



26-33 after one... guess it's about as much as I expected really


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> great... now, not only can the Bulls NOT rebound, but they can't hit shots anymore either...
> 
> 
> Bulls have got to regroup, or this one could get ugly fast...


It's not the Bulls doing anything wrong---if you're watching---the bounces just are not falling their way.

That and this is a very veteran, very savvy team. Execution is exceptional. We don't have the experience to deal with what they have.

Beleieve me---we're doing well to be close.

It's gonna be a confidence crusher.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> yeah, it's very offensive to think that the Bulls can't grab a defensive rebound
> 
> 
> ...


Nice E-rob...

It's the bounces...and their hard work. We're in position and we're boxing out.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

7 offensive rebounds!! We cant allow that


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I hate the rotation. Play to win cartwright. Put your best players in.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> It's not the Bulls doing anything wrong---if you're watching---the bounces just are not falling their way.
> ...


actually, have NOT been watching, because... well, they don't air Bull games in Jersey... but I'm glad to hear it's really not as bad as the game cast makes it out to be


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

E-Rob looking good.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls being outrebound....BADLY!*

40-32 and the kings going to the line....funderburke goes over the back and gets the rebound....no call. then he gets fouled...bulls get a two pointer basket...kings get a three pointer....not gonna catch up that way guys! This bulls team, once again is gonna get beat with the 3-pt shots looks like.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm ready for a set rotation---and a short bench.

E-Rob, Marshall and Chandler up front, Jwill and Rose upfront.

Curry and Jamal and Hoiberg off the bench. Then the others come back in a hurry.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

40 - 32 Kings

Patience Bulls fans, let's finish the half strong!!
Go Bulls!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The first quarter reminded me of a pick-up game at the Y, when both teams have each played 5 games already, and all they do is run it up and down the court, nobody boxes out, and nobody rotates on defense.

The Bulls are just not trying. Tyson Chandler COULD play a little better defense on Webber if he wanted to, but it seems he's just walking around the lane on defense, and not running out to guard him. And Curry is an absolute enigma on the boards.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxterrrrrrr. Alright


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Love the Lonny B!!!!!!!!!!!!
Curry back in


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The last two games i have like the way the Bulls pass the ball early in the game and try to involve the two towers!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I wish the Bulls would crack someone the way the Kings just cracked Baxter...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

23 rebounds to 10!!! their advantage.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

I love Lonny Baxter! He draws 2 fouls in less than 3 minutes. Great HUSTLE!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are only down by 6! If we start crashing the boards, we can turn this game around. I absolutely LOVE Baxters play!!! His Fts could improve, but Lonnie makes things happen and plays very hard.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> I love Lonny Baxter! He draws 2 fouls in less than 3 minutes. Great HUSTLE!!


i love the Lonny...

but the Bulls could've used those FT's!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We've got to focus on boards. We do not rebound well from the zone.:upset:


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> i love the Lonny...
> ...



I know he's shooting what, 50% maybe. Not good there.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

a couple of nice defensive moves by ERob
Curry just snagged his 3rd foul:upset:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

E-Rob is starting to show it.

Jamal actually looked more like a SG on that curl than I've ever seen him look like a PG.

Did I mention E-Rob


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob is playing well. All he needs is minutes.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why is BC taking E-Rob out? Does he look tired?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> E-Rob is playing well. All he needs is minutes.


He's earning them now. Our bench is keeping us in this.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Why is BC taking E-Rob out? Does he look tired?


Yes, what gives?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Didn't hassell play some PG in college?

Dalibor would have made a better pass than that.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> E-Rob is starting to show it.
> 
> Jamal actually looked more like a SG on that curl than I've ever seen him look like a PG.
> ...


Yes. We see glimpses of what we want E rob to be!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hassell deserves the bench. I like him, but he is in a huge slump...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Half-time folks what our your thoughts?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

What the hell is wrong with Jay? One game, he's agressive, the next game, he is the NBA biyatch... I am sorry but is something wrong with him? He needs to attack the basket more. He's starting to play Crawfordish... If that's the way our pg should be playing, why did we even pick him? Heck, sign Kevin Ollie and be done with it.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> What the hell is wrong with Jay? One game, he's agressive, the next game, he is the NBA biyatch... I am sorry but is something wrong with him? He needs to attack the basket more. He's starting to play Crawfordish... If that's the way our pg should be playing, why did we even pick him? Heck, sign Kevin Ollie and be done with it.


He's a rookie.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are down by 10. They have five threes. We have none. Still out rebounded 28-17. 

Defend the three better. Rebound better.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> E-Rob is playing well. All he needs is minutes.


He's gotten minutes before.

I think it's that after missing almost all of last season, he's just now starting to find himself.

His shot looks good.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay does have 4 assists. But has taken only 3 shots.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Curry and CHandler can park their arse on the bench for the rest of the year if this is teh basketball they're playing...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Gotta watch those toes man...*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Why is BC taking E-Rob out? Does he look tired?


curry, no rebounding, tyson, no rebounding and no guarding webber. Trent hassell needs to be sat down...put jamal at the 2guard and jalen at sf, or jalen at the 2guard and erob in at sf....hassell is throwing the ball away and committing fouls and is NOT putting much in the hole. I hate it when I see the bulls opponents laughing going back up the court...divac and jackson, both having a good laugh....I hope someone puts an elbow in their grillls!!!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Half-time folks what our your thoughts?


E-Rob, Baxter and Marshall playing very well

Jamal, Tyson, Jalen, and Jay playing well/ok

Everyone else needs more pine!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Right.....*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> He's gotten minutes before.
> ...


...lol


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Hassel is a good bench player but that's it. His poor decision making is killing this team. His streaky shooting is good against the other team bench. Jamal looks like he's trying and maybe BC should reconsider putting Jay and Jamal together.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Half-time folks what our your thoughts?


To be honest: Given the talent level, experience, and execution, I don't think this team could have wished for more. 48% from the field and on track to hit 100 in the Kings house!!

Sigh. I think we're gonna miss Artest for the next decade though.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> What the hell is wrong with Jay? One game, he's agressive, the next game, he is the NBA biyatch... I am sorry but is something wrong with him? He needs to attack the basket more. He's starting to play Crawfordish... If that's the way our pg should be playing, why did we even pick him? Heck, sign Kevin Ollie and be done with it.



I'm telling you, it's Rose. As soon as Rose went out in the first quarter, Williams was more agressive. When Rose was in, he just dribbles it down and passes it to Rose. He never attacks the basket because Rose NEVER passes it to him. 

Every time Williams screws up or he refuses to pass it to Rose, he hears it from him. This has got to end.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Sigh. I think we're gonna miss Artest for the next decade though.


You better believe that, if I could have one guy back from that trade it would be Artest. His hustle is sorely missed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*halftime*

what's with the zone? everyone on the kings can kill ya with the 3.

box out! jeez... what a disgrace on the boards. chandler is lost out there tonite. jwill needs to d up. nice to see crawford and erob playing well. that was the best half i've ever seen erob play for the bulls.... which is kinda sad when you think about it.

i don't think the 2nd half is gonna be pretty. they are toying with us.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I have been holding my thoughts on this...*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.....until after the game...:grinning:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Hassel is a good bench player but that's it. His poor decision making is killing this team. His streaky shooting is good against the other team bench. Jamal looks like he's trying and maybe BC should reconsider putting Jay and Jamal together.


Why are you slamming this team so hard???:upset: 

I think everyone is sincerely putting their best effort forward to ensure they don't return to Chicago 4-13. We're one of the youngest in the league---with a rookie and three second year players (2 out of high school) starting. Give them a break. The Kings execute better than almost any other team out there and their defense is almost as good. The Bulls were outclassed from the tip, but have yet to give up.




About Hassell:

Hassell has good offensive skills. I think taking him out of the offense---strange as it may sound---may be affecting his all around game.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> To be honest: Given the talent level, experience, and execution, I don't think this team could have wished for more. 48% from the field and on track to hit 100 in the Kings house!!
> ...


His play yes, his head I still don't know.

Overall we have got to do better on offensive boards.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

so... Fizer, Crawford, E-Rob (our typical trade fodder) for Artest.

everyone happy??

okay, all kidding aside, a more veteran defensive swingman has been pointed out, numerous times as a desired addition to the squad. I agree wholeheartedly...

and Hassel is better off the bench. Start E-Rob... or Crawford... I dunno... some one else to play the 2 though


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I have been holding my thoughts on this...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> .....until after the game...:grinning:


The rumors about Rose...sadly...are coming true.

I can only hope theres some truth to the rumors I heard.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: halftime*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> what's with the zone? everyone on the kings can kill ya with the 3.
> 
> box out! jeez... what a disgrace on the boards. chandler is lost out there tonite. jwill needs to d up. nice to see crawford and erob playing well. that was the best half i've ever seen erob play for the bulls.... which is kinda sad when you think about it.
> ...


Welcome


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Thorten (asst coach) just came out of the locker room and said the team thinks they can get this one.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*26 points in the 1st quarter....22 in the 2nd.....*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> To be honest: Given the talent level, experience, and execution, I don't think this team could have wished for more. 48% from the field and on track to hit 100 in the Kings house!!
> ...


bet they do not score 20 in the 3rd....bets?

we could have been sitting at a deficit of 6 at halftime, but that moon shot by hassell made it 58-48 at the half. this is already sickening....


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Uh... Hassell is horrible. He has officially lost his shot. He can't hit the side of the barn. Of the offense, too much standing around. Not enough movement. To win this game, Rose needs to realize that he's a sg not a pg. Jay needs to know that his job is to make the team better and not standing around. Bill needs to learn how to coach this lazy team full of bums.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Its not a good sign that they are losing the rebound matchup, because the Kings have been getting killed lately on the board even in their wins.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you slamming this team so hard???:upset:
> ...


GB, I view the team the same way! Good post.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: halftime*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Welcome


Indeed Welcome


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

4 on Eddy


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Someone said Crawford is playing more like a SG. Could be. six points, no assists.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man Curry is bad defensively, 4 fouls in just over a half. His offense is alrite at times but his defense leaves alot to be desired


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

4 on Webber


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

4 fouls on Webber 
Their passing is killing us


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Jay throwin' up bricks!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Jalen just passed the ball to jay...*

and surprised HIM and everyone else in the nation!!! jay was so shocked he could not get the shot off before the defense collapsed on him!! lol Bulls down by 12


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Jay throwin' up bricks!


Rose too. He seems to have lost his 3-point touch.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Them and their *********** 3's!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Rose too. He seems to have lost his 3-point touch.


He doesn't have it tonight:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*8 minutes and some change left in the 3rd...*

Bulls down 65-52 four minutes...FOUR points for the bulls...hmmmmm I think I'm safe in my bet....they will not score 20 points...webber gets his fourth foul but does not appear to be a factor...this one is just about out of control....curry is pathetic....so is chandler...so is hassell....jay really is not playing very well at all....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Lazy pass by Hassell, Lazy shot by DM.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 8 minutes and some change left in the 3rd...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Bulls down 65-52 four minutes...FOUR points for the bulls...hmmmmm I think I'm safe in my bet....they will not score 20 points...webber gets his fourth foul but does not appear to be a factor...this one is just about out of control....curry is pathetic....so is chandler...so is hassell....jay really is not playing very well at all....


Wheres the ignore list...


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Kings are aparently going to live and die by the 3 tonight...

trouble is, they know the Bulls don't do squat to defend them, so they seem to be getting some pretty good looks... 

is that a correct assesment, or just more pessimism on my part??


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hassell needs to find a spot on the bench. Please BC, put E-Rob in the game!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Halfway thru the quarter....*

and the bulls have been outscored..14-6....SIX points in SIX minutes....lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> more pessimism on my part??


What team out there puts a lock on the Kings?


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

yay! Lonny Baxter!


(gotta have SOMETHING to feel good about)


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Rose, 4-13

That happens much too often. Jay is scrapping, but it is over.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*5:24 left in the quarter...74-56 Kings.*

is this as pathetically anemic a scoring team as you have seen??? Is for me...:no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> Kings are aparently going to live and die by the 3 tonight...
> 
> trouble is, they know the Bulls don't do squat to defend them, so they seem to be getting some pretty good looks...
> ...


Defending the three has been a problem for us all year. Thats just a correct statement.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Why all the pessimism? We knew the Bulls were gonna get spanked anyways. This team is too bad defensively to even compete against top-tier teams


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: 5:24 left in the quarter...74-56 Kings.*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> is this as pathetically anemic a scoring team as you have seen??? Is for me...:no:


Do I have to look up our scoring averages from the last three years?


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Webber 5 fouls
how many points does Baxter have?(looking for positives)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Why all the pessimism? We knew the Bulls were gonna get spanked anyways. This team is too bad defensively to even compete against top-tier teams


To these guys, we should be conference contenders already


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Baxter in double figures. 

Marshall almost has a double-double


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Why all the pessimism? We knew the Bulls were gonna get spanked anyways. This team is too bad defensively to even compete against top-tier teams


To these guys, we're conference contenders already


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Uh... for these clowns... You have to set the bar high.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Two years from now, we are going to be hard to handle. Maybe some next year.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> To these guys, we're conference contenders already


Damn skippy!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*2:57 left in the 3rd....80-62*

hoiberg will be taking two freethrow shots.... gee, bulls have made 14 points in 8 minutes....hey, they might just get 20 points in this quarter....but its gonna be close....:laugh:


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Two years from now, we are going to be hard to handle. Maybe some next year.


And you based this on what? Curry looks like Stanley Robert to me and Chandler is far from complete. Don't make me laugh... We're realistically five years from contending.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

No reason to be upset or bitter, the Kings are a championship caliber team. We are a lottery team. We knew we were going to lose tonight, no biggie.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> And you based this on what? Curry looks like Stanley Robert to me and Chandler is far from complete. Don't make me laugh... You're realistically five years from contending.


Lets play nice and keep our comments directed at the game players and not other posters...k? thank you


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Divacs pulling fouls out of his **************:upset: 
He's the current master:uhoh: 
Divacs got 4 fouls
Webber 5

It's comeback time GO BULLS!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> 
> 
> And you based this on what? Curry looks like Stanley Robert to me and Chandler is far from complete. Don't make me laugh... We're realistically five years from contending.


They're still so raw in some aspects of the game. I know it's hard to be patient but we have no choice...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

E-Rob has stopped scoring and rebounding. I guess he is still playing solid defense though...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: 5:24 left in the quarter...74-56 Kings.*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> is this as pathetically anemic a scoring team as you have seen??? Is for me...:no:


Nope. I watched the Lakers get whooped by the Mav tonite. Anemia doesn't begin to describe their lack of scoring so far this season. 

Sorry the Bulls didn't do better against the Kings. The good news for them is that they face the Lakers on Friday...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hypothetical:

Does Baxter make one of our Bigs expendable?

Rose and Chandler could probably get us...?


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> You're realistically on my ignore list.


Do you expect me to drop a tear? I don't give a rat*** if you put me on your ignore list.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: 5:24 left in the quarter...74-56 Kings.*



> Originally posted by <b>naesdj</b>!
> 
> 
> The good news for them is that they face the Lakers on Friday...


Bad news is that thats Shaqs first night back.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Hypothetical:
> 
> Does Baxter make one of our Bigs expendable?
> ...


No.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> You're realistically on my ignore list.


Why do you feel the need to tell people that you are putting them on your ignore list??? Nobody cares.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*87-74 after three quarters....*

wow.....we scored 26 points in that quarter....but then, we gave up 29.....oh well, we're only down by 13....heeheehee

baxter, crawford, marshall and erob off the bench doing a lot of damage...too bad the starters for the Bulls aren't. I think the bench has about 47 of the Bulls 74 points...hmmmmm:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Bulls back to within 11 after 3 quarters of play...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

gee I think just heard a call from the Berto Center ordering Fizers walking papers( if anything can be got for him).

Just my way of saying I'm really enjoying Baxters game.

15 pts
4 rbs


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I think Curry and Chandler should both start the game on the bench. It seemed like they were so much more energetic last year when they came off the bench. They need to work for ALL of their minutes. The effort they put forward tonight was pathetic.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow! A dagger by Christie!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Refs suddenly remember Bax is a rookie and swallow their whistles two straight trips. :upset: 


EDDIE R!!!


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

Props to the 2nd unit in bringing us back

Lonny and Yell in particular 

We have the platform to make a run at them- just no more zone and 3's . 

Dang


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Man, I am gonna put the Bulls on MY ignore list!!!*

Crawford is really making a good show tonight...I think Bill is gonna let the bench finish this one...probably a good idea...lol


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you feel the need to tell people that you are putting them on your ignore list??? Nobody cares.


My favorite song just came on the radio!

Another one bites the dust...and another one and another one...


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Lonny B!!!!!!!!

We need some stops here
Force Adelman to put Webber in and foul him out


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> I think Curry and Chandler should both start the game on the bench. It seemed like they were so much more energetic last year when they came off the bench. They need to work for ALL of their minutes. The effort they put forward tonight was pathetic.


Can't expect much going up against the like of CWebb and Divac, those guys would school TC and EC 4 out of 5 times.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Bulls may not be out of this one yet.

CWebb with 5 fouls. If it gets closer and he fouls out, the bulls will have a real shot to win.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> Props to the 2nd unit in bringing us back
> 
> Lonny and Yell in particular
> ...


I agree come on:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*8:58 left guys and gals...*

92-79......bulls with the ball....I get a kick outta tom and red getting excited saying the Bulls are right back in this one...."uh guys....they have to get closer than 13 behind to qualify for a tie"...ahem.....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't expect much going up against the like of CWebb and Divac, those guys would school TC and EC 4 out of 5 times.




I'm not upset because they were outplayed, I'm upset because of the pathetic effort they put forth. Going against the likes of CWebb and Divac should inspire them to play hard, but they haven't at all.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount???????


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The effort was good considering the team and it's calibre.

I don't know what you expect.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Blount???????


The Bulls need stops in a big way.

If Sac gets 30 pts this quarter, the Bulls will need to score like 45 to win.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hahaha..that was funny!!!*

corie blount was right under the basket when the shot clock went off and it looked like he was just woke up by his alarm clock!!! he actually jumped like he was startled outta of a deep sleep!!....classic..


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Blount is cartwrights white flag.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

I never knew Doug Christie was an allstar?  
He's sure shooting like one, good perimeter D Bulls!


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

4 possesions out of the timeout 2 Bull TO's 2 Kings score
It could be over:sour:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*100-79...*

Need I say more? maybe this was the quarter I was thinking of that we would not score 20!!! LOL


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, Rose is just killing this team.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls need stops in a big way.
> ...


Yeah, but you don't put a player who hasn't seen the court in two weeks in a spoot like this...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> The effort was good considering the team and it's calibre.
> ...



Effort doesn't depend on the caliber of a team! They should come and play hard EVERY night. If anything, they should be playing HARDER because of the caliber of the team!

What I expect is for these guys to play hard! I expect them to hustle on defense!! Is that too much to ask?

I'm not quite sure why you are trying to bait people. What did we do?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No matter what shaq says...christie is a solid player..*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> I never knew Doug Christie was an allstar?
> He's sure shooting like one, good perimeter D Bulls!


we could use one like him..:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> I never knew Doug Christie was an allstar?
> He's sure shooting like one, good perimeter D Bulls!


Yes but the reason being is this isnt the playoffs and we arent LAL!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you don't put a player who hasn't seen the court in two weeks in a spoot like this...


There isn't anyone else to put in to play D.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*Re: No matter what shaq says...christie is a solid player..*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> we could use one like him..:grinning:


Just not his wife:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :no: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes but the reason being is this isnt the playoffs and we arent LAL!!


:laugh:

I was thinking the same thing tb!


----------



## Coldchi2 (Jun 12, 2002)

THis thread is so cool its almost as cool as a Chat :bbanana:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Wow, Rose is just killing this team.


Why did BC put him back in? We were doing fine without him. Some nights I could do without Rose


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They did play hard...just as hard as they did against Memphis.

Different results, looks different because the Kings are an All-World team.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Well, BC has officially given up. Fizer is in the game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> They did play hard...just as hard as they did against Memphis.
> ...



They did not play hard! I don't care what you say. I've never seen so much standing around and walking on defense, and neither one of them hardly even tried to block out anyone. Just look at the HUGE rebound advantage the Kings had after the first quarter.

I'm not sure what game you are watching.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

We can't fall asleep on Golden State. They are beatable and we need to strike there:upset: They are 3-9 and 2 wins and 3 losses at home. Our Bulls need to focus on this game.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

:sigh: 100+ points again... if there is one thing that depresses me about the Bulls its their defense


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Coldchi2</b>!
> THis thread is so cool its almost as cool as a Chat :bbanana:


Classy sig.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The broadcasters showed a replay at real speed...right down on court.

The Kings play at a higher level and a different speed than most of the league.

We're not standing around...we just can't keep up sometimes...


They played tough----and I think Cartwright will agree.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Yes, they do play at a different speed, but BOTH CHANDLER AND CURRY WERE STANDING AROUND.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Yes, they do play at a different speed, but BOTH CHANDLER AND CURRY WERE STANDING AROUND.


No they were not...

The commentators just said "The score shouldn't take a lot away from the fact that the Bulls played as well as they've played all season tonight


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> We may match up better with the Kings than most people think. This isn't last year's Bulls team, after all.
> 
> As I see it, there are two key matchups:
> ...


Curry 4 fouls, 10 minutes



> 2) Webber against Marshall. Any other time, you'd think that Webber would dominate. However, Marshall has been putting up some games that are better, or at least as good as Webber does. If Marshall scores 31 and rebounds 17 like last night, it won't matter how good Webber does.


Marshall played just OK. 12 pts, 10 reb. Webber shot the lights out and definately outplayed (and outscored) Marshall.




> The remaining matchups are interesting, as well.
> 
> Christie will be asked to shut down Rose. Hassell will have to shut down Bobby Jackson.


Cristie did shut down Rose. Hassell didn't shut down Jackson.




> If the Bulls bring their A game, the key to winning will possibly be how well the Kings bench plays against the Bulls' bench. Here I believe the Bulls have the advantage. Certainly the Bulls appear deeper, especially with the Kings' injuries.
> 
> I would predict the Bulls lose by 10. Without Stojakovic, the Kings still have one more scorer than the Bulls do.


Stojakovic played, the Bulls lost by > 20


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

64 of our points were from the bench


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> No they were not...
> ...



What does that prove?? Yes, Eddie Robinson, Donyell Marsall, Lonny Baxter, and Jamal Crawford all played very well. Neither Curry nor Chandler played worth a crap. And worse, they did NOT play hard.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Awful start to the trip. The rotations are once again a whirlwind, the offensive gameplan once again seems designed to stifle Jay, and Bill insists on handicapping his team by playing the zone for long stretches.

Given our own pedestrian effort tonight, Shaq's impending return, the improvement of the Jazz, and Dallas's invincibility, the Golden State game becomes a must-win in my book, and my guess is they're favored tomorrow.

I'd appreciate it if anyone who accuses me of saying the sky is falling would accompany their accusation with an explanation of how an 0-6 trip won't be utterly disastrous for this team. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I know we're waiting for the kids to grow up---but oh boy---for one more scorer and a little less selfishness from Rose...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Damn Crawford hit alot of three's at the end, trade him while his value is high! lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Awful start to the trip. The rotations are once again a whirlwind, the offensive gameplan once again seems designed to stifle Jay, and Bill insists on handicapping his team by playing the zone for long stretches.


The Bulls have about 2 players who play even moderately good man-on-man defense: Hassell and Blount. There really isn't much of a choice but to play zone.

You might also look at Dallas. They're playing a lot of zone and killing everyone.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The kings are a veteran team.

They looked at the Bulls and said "We're not going to overlook them"

They made a determined effort to take away one of the Bulls strengths--inside play--and they ran away with it via execution and veteran savvy.

It's there in plain sight for all who can see to see.


I guess some folks think the top of out game means we're better than the leagues best.

 

Guess again.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> The kings are a veteran team.
> 
> They looked at the Bulls and said "We're not going to overlook them"
> ...



Self-deception...such a beautiful thing


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I agree truth....*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the game i was watching, curry nor chandler either one came to play tonight....rose was, well, just mercer...I mean rose. kudos to crawford, baxter, marshall and erob....


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wennington:

"It was simply a mattter of the Kings overpowering the Bulls. We're getting there, but we don't have what it takesto compete with a team like this yet."


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Self-deception...such a beautiful thing


You should feel pretty good about yourself then. :gbanana:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> Wennington:
> 
> "It was simply a mattter of the Kings overpowering the Bulls. We're getting there, but we don't have what it takesto compete with a team like this yet."



I love how you take everything the broadcasters say as scripture. WHAT THE HELL DO YOU EXPECT THE BROADCASTERS TO SAY??? They are going to find any shred of a positive they can find and feed it to us. They want to be optimistic so people keep tuning in. This is the BULLS BROADCAST! Of course they are going to be optimistic.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> You should feel pretty good about yourself then. :gbanana:



LOL, once again deceiving yourself.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you take everything the broadcasters say as scripture. WHAT THE HELL DO YOU EXPECT THE BROADCASTERS TO SAY??? They are going to find any shred of a positive they can find and feed it to us. They want to be optimistic so people keep tuning in. This is the BULLS BROADCAST! Of course they are going to be optimistic.


You're reachin'


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, once again deceiving yourself.


I am the truth.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I personallly think tom and red are homers...lol*



> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> No they were not...
> ...


for the most part, I enjoy the opponents commentators assessment of this team. No way this team played better or as good as any other game this season...less it was the one where we got our butts handed to us..oh yeah, boston. This was a pathetic showing from our starters...PERIOD.:grinning:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*pros n cons*

pros

jamal crawford -- looked great tonight. he really busted his butt out there... hitting shots... under control for the mostpart..

lonny baxter -- he's fun to watch. great knack for getting the dirty work done down low. great pick by krause.

cons

chandler -- contributed nothing
curry -- bad
rose -- uninspired... not setting a good example for the rest of the team
jwill -- what is with this guy? i know he's a rook... but he does not bring 100% effort every night. the nets game blew my mind... but that's the only time he's looked like that all year.

why isn't bill playing chandler and curry down the stretch tonight? perfect time to get them some minutes... remember... they are the future of the team... this season does not really matter all that much in the long run... getting them minutes at a time like that is more important that playing fizer.

let's take it to the warriors. nobody expected us to win this one. a little more effort would have been nice... but it has to be demoralizing to play a team as good as the kings are right now.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*In the immortal words of my acquaintance was rival hoops..Potatoe...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> Awful start to the trip. The rotations are once again a whirlwind, the offensive gameplan once again seems designed to stifle Jay, and Bill insists on handicapping his team by playing the zone for long stretches.
> 
> Given our own pedestrian effort tonight, Shaq's impending return, the improvement of the Jazz, and Dallas's invincibility, the Golden State game becomes a must-win in my book, and my guess is they're favored tomorrow.
> ...


being optimistic is one thing, dealing with reality is another.(or words to that effect!) Bill cartwright was merely trying to spread the time out so our starters would not be worn out before this 4 games in five nights is over. Hey, thats why they get the big bucks, huh? He saw chandler and curry were not being productive...shoot, I did not even watch the 4th quarter again...well all of it! we will be fortunate if this group CAN beat the warriors....1-5 maybe on this trip.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: pros n cons*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> pros
> 
> jamal crawford -- looked great tonight. he really busted his butt out there... hitting shots... under control for the mostpart..
> ...


the kings are a very good team, however, this Bulls team just made them look a LOT better.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: I personallly think tom and red are homers...lol*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> for the most part, I enjoy the opponents commentators assessment of this team.


Right up until they disagree with you.

If the that was Memphis instead of the Queens, the Bulls win by twenty.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: pros n cons*



> Originally posted by <b>kukoc4ever</b>!
> pros
> 
> jamal crawford -- looked great tonight. he really busted his butt out there... hitting shots... under control for the mostpart..
> ...


Im guessing the game was out of reach so he never played Chandler and Curry much. Saved them for tomorrow. 

Yes, BC said on the radio that he wished we had the kings in the middle of the trip and not the first game. But it wasn't to be that way.


----------



## ChuBerto (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: pros n cons*



> jwill -- what is with this guy? i know he's a rook... but he does not bring 100% effort every night. the nets game blew my mind... but that's the only time he's looked like that all year.


Funny how JWill only looked really really awesome when he had a really really awesome game . Seriously though, while JWill looked crappy out there tonight, Duke fan that I am, I'm gonna take offense to that thing about his effort. I don't buy that. Chalk it up to rookie inconsistency or whatever, but "he does not bring 100% effort every night" is an absurd characterization of the guy. Save that for Bonzi Wells. If JWill's 100% effort leads to nightly Kidd-schoolings, he's better than even I give him credit for.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*My thoughts on the game*

Lousy effort by all the starters but they were playing the best all-around team in the league. The bench looked good b/c they are better than the Kings depleted bench. If the Kings were healthy the Bulls bench would have been playing Bobby Jackson and Scott Pollard instead of Funderbirk and Jones. 

Hassell needs to come off the bench. If the Bulls are going to play a zone anyway then he's really irrelevant. It seemed that Hassell was guarding Christie with Rose on Peja and Jay on Bobby. Christie is normally a defensive player. I rarely see him have a big offensive game yet he has one with Hassell guarding him? That's a bad sign. 

Marshall should have guarded Webber with Tyson on Vlade. That would be a better match-up. 

Robinson should start tonight.

Time to slim down to a 9-man rotation. The bench guys being Marshall, Baxter, Crawford and Hassell. Use Hoiberg, Fizer and Blount in blow-outs and injury situations and foul trouble.

Every time the Kings hit a big shot and started grinning I kept yelling "Must not be the western conf. finals." It seemed that Dallas blew us out by more but didn't resort to laughing and ****. Maybe I'm forgetting but I hate that. ( I know MJ and Scottie did it. I hated that, too)


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

I listened to the game on the Kings radio network but only caught the first half. Before the game there was an interview with Jerry Krause and this guy is freaking unbelievable with how he talks up his players...

"Jamal Crawford would start on AT LEAST 20 other teams in this league, EASY" 

And he said that crap like he really believed it. Who is he fooling? I know he likes to "talk up" his guys to build up their trade value, but that was a ridiculous statement. 

At first I was skeptical with how some "anonymous GM's" would tell how Krause thinks all his young guys are "all-stars" with how much he demands for them in trade, but after last night I am convinced that's exactly what he does (at least in Crawford's case).


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: pros n cons*



> Originally posted by <b>ChuBerto</b>!
> 
> 
> Funny how JWill only looked really really awesome when he had a really really awesome game . Seriously though, while JWill looked crappy out there tonight, Duke fan that I am, I'm gonna take offense to that thing about his effort. I don't buy that. Chalk it up to rookie inconsistency or whatever, but "he does not bring 100% effort every night" is an absurd characterization of the guy. Save that for Bonzi Wells. If JWill's 100% effort leads to nightly Kidd-schoolings, he's better than even I give him credit for.


all i know was from the opening tip of the nets game, he was playing faster and harder than i've seen him play all season. he went out there that night and attacked. i have not seen him play that hard since or before that game. i left the UC after that nets game thinking we had a superstar. i think he'll still be one... but i have not seem him play with that intensity other than that game.


----------

